# Review chi tiết  Siro ăn ngon Kid Grow có tốt cho bé không?



## mekhoeconthongminh (6/8/20)

Siro ăn ngon Kid Grow giúp trẻ hết biếng ăn, ăn ngon miệng, tăng cường chuyển hóa thức ăn và hấp thu chất dinh dưỡng, giúp phát triển cơ thể. Sản phẩm dành cho trẻ em biếng ăn, chậm lớn, suy dinh dưỡng, thời kỳ phục hồi sức khỏe sau khi ốm dậy.


​

*Cơ chế tác dụng Siro Kid Grow:*

- Lysin-một acid amin thiết yếu, là thành phần cơ bản tạo ra protein, tạo xương, kích thích tăng trưởng và phát triển chiều cao, lập cân bằng nitơ và duy trì cơ bắp. Hơn nữa nó cần cho quá trình sản sinh kháng thể, hormon, enzym và collagen cũng như sửa chữa các mô. Bổ sung lysin giúp trẻ hết biếng ăn, ăn ngon miệng.

- DHA-thành phần quan trọng của màng tế bào thần kinh và võng mạc mắt, cần thiết cho sự phát triển và duy trì chức năng của thần kinh và võng mạc.

- Taurin-một acid amin đóng một số vai trò quan trọng trong cơ thể và thiết yếu đối với trẻ sơ sinh vì giúp não và mắt phát triển bình thường. Một chức năng quan trọng nữa của taurin là khử độc, kháng ôxy hóa, rất có hiệu quả chống chán ăn và giảm mệt mỏi ở người có chức năng gan kém.

- Calci là khoáng chất phổ biến nhất trong cơ thể người. Khoảng 99% lượng calci trong cơ thể người thấy trong xương và răng, phần còn lại 1% thì có trong máu và mô mềm. Cung cấp đủ calci là yếu tố then chốt để phát triển và duy trì bộ xương khỏe mạnh, chống còi xương.

- Các vitamin nhóm B cần thiết cho sự phát triển toàn diện của trẻ. Khi thiếu hay giảm vitamin gây ra uể oải, mỏi mệt, chán ăn, ăn kém, ngủ kém, làm việc kém, suy nhược, giảm sinh lực, giảm sức chống đỡ của cơ thể khi cơ thể phải lao động chân tay hoặc trí óc căng thẳng, hay khi gặp những yếu tố bên ngoài tác động như: bệnh truyền nhiễm, nhiệt độ ... và giảm tốc độ hồi phục trong thời kỳ dưỡng bệnh.


​*Thành phần Siro ăn ngon Kid Grow*

Siro Thymo Kid
Hydrosol Polyvitamine 20ml – Thuốc bổ pháp
Thuốc bổ Sambucol tăng sức đề kháng cho trẻ 1-12 tuổi (Anh)
Ceelin (120ml)
Siro Ferlin (60ml)
Lysin HCL 10000mg
Calci lactat 5000mg
Taurin 200mg
Vitamin PP 100mg
Vitamin B1 20mg
Vitamin B2 20mg
Vitamin B5 20mg
DHA 20mg
Chú ý: Sản phẩm này không phải là thuốc và không có tác dụng thay thế thuốc chữa bệnh.

*Liều dùng – Cách dùng Siro Kid Grow:*

Uống trước khi ăn 15 – 20 phút

Trẻ em 1- 3 tuổi: Ngày 2 lần, mỗi lần 1 thìa cà phê ( 5ml). 
Trẻ em 3- 6 tuổi: Ngày 2 lần, mỗi lần 2 thìa cà phê.
Trẻ trên 7 tuổi và người lớn: Ngày 2 lần, mỗi lần 4 thìa cà phê.
 Uống trước bữa ăn, có thể uống nguyên chất, hòa vào nước hay trộn với thức ăn.
*Hướng dẫn đặt mua Siro Cho Trẻ Biếng Ăn KidGrow 120ml chính hãng*

Mẹ khỏe con thông minh cam kết cung cấp Siro Cho Trẻ Biếng Ăn KidGrow 120ml và chất lượng 100%. Quý khách có thể mua hàng thông qua 2 hình thức

Tại HN: Số 18, tổ dân Phố Hạ, Phường Tây Tựu, Bắc Từ Liêm, Hà Nội
Tại HCM: Số 62, Yên Đỗ, Phường 1, Bình Thạnh, TP. Hồ Chí Minh
Hotline để được tư vấn tốt nhất: 0942.666.800


----------

